# smaller spur/pinion any good?



## OHrcr (Nov 7, 2010)

I was wondering if running a smaller pinion/spur together has any benefit?? This would be on a T4 w/ 8.5 SS if it matters.


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

depends on what "SMALLER" means... 

In some cases Smaller gives you more room for more gear, if that's what is needed.

(When I think of SMALLER, I think of SMALL like I use w/ 1 cell Pan Car (76 or 78 tooth / 64 pitch) to some SMALLER is closer to 108 or 112 (vs a 128)


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing (Apr 30, 2010)

T4 is a 2.4 trans if i remember and with the truck tires. probley good to start with say in 48 pitch gears ... 80s spur and 18 to 20 pin .. the 8.5 is a lot of motor for that truck .. keep eye on temp of motor and gear off that .. novaks dont like temps above 165 for to long i wouldnt go above 150 my self gives u a safe zone .. 100 to 125 is real good temps .. 

if you have excel on a computer here is a gearing thing i wrote for excel .. 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=3562706&postcount=162

gives rollout and rpms of motor GR and FDR and few other things ..


----------



## KnR-Racing99 (Nov 6, 2009)

4ThePinkRacing said:


> T4 is a 2.4 trans if i remember and with the truck tires. probley good to start with say in 48 pitch gears ... 80s spur and 18 to 20 pin .. the 8.5 is a lot of motor for that truck .. keep eye on temp of motor and gear off that .. novaks dont like temps above 165 for to long i wouldnt go above 150 my self gives u a safe zone .. 100 to 125 is real good temps ..
> 
> if you have excel on a computer here is a gearing thing i wrote for excel ..
> 
> ...


Actually, the T4 is a 2.6 trans!!

http://www.teamassociated.com/cars_and_trucks/RC10T4/RSRTR/specs/


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing (Apr 30, 2010)

kewl deal not sure what i was thinkin 2.4 maybe older ones lol but thanks for the info .. i forgot today cant remember tommorow and what was yesturday lol


----------



## tweakedt3 (Aug 12, 2004)

It would move the motor weight forward, and less rototing weight which always helps.


----------



## KnR-Racing99 (Nov 6, 2009)

4ThePinkRacing said:


> kewl deal not sure what i was thinkin 2.4 maybe older ones lol but thanks for the info .. i forgot today cant remember tommorow and what was yesturday lol


It's cool man, just wanted to get the correct info out.:thumbsup:


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing (Apr 30, 2010)

:thumbsup:


KnR-Racing99 said:


> It's cool man, just wanted to get the correct info out.:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------

